# Bird Pictures at Home



## Kevin Hughes

My guess is not very good considering what they eat. I once shot a merganser and tried to eat it...very bad.
They bury them.


----------



## MichiFishy

Busted this Cedar Waxwing eating apple blossoms.


----------



## MichiFishy

scubajay said:


> View attachment 535097
> 
> View attachment 535099


I liked your feeder so much that I had to take a stab at making my own. First one, not too bad. I will make another me thats a bit more polished.


----------



## scubajay

MichiFishy said:


> I liked your feeder so much that I had to take a stab at making my own. First one, not too bad. I will make another me thats a bit more polished.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 536707


----------



## William H Bonney

MichiFishy said:


> Busted this Cedar Waxwing eating apple blossoms.
> 
> View attachment 536545


Ok, all the books say these things are in Michigan year-round. 
I've never seen one, anywhere in Michigan. :irked:


----------



## adam bomb

William H Bonney said:


> Ok, all the books say these things are in Michigan year-round.
> I've never seen one, anywhere in Michigan. :irked:


I see them every year in Bay City. Last year I had one run into my window. Luckily it just stunned him. I put him by some cover and he sat there a good long time before flying off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wpmisport

I see them in Mid-Michigan but not ever year. I have cedar trees but not sure if that makes a difference.










 All Seasons - Common (PURPLE)
 All Seasons - Uncommon
 Breeding - Common (RED)
 Breeding - Uncommon
 Winter - Common (BLUE)
 Winter - Uncommon
 Migration - Common
 Migration - Uncommon
https://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/cedar-waxwing


----------



## Kevin Hughes

In the fall migration, I have seen a flock of them strip a crabapple tree of all it's berries in minuets.


----------



## MichiFishy

William H Bonney said:


> Ok, all the books say these things are in Michigan year-round.
> I've never seen one, anywhere in Michigan. :irked:


Well usually if you see one, you will see more. They travel in packs. Hopefully you get to spot one someday because they are really pretty birds. "Classy" is probably the best word I've heard used to describe them.


----------



## Kevin Hughes

My wife says the look "mischievous".


----------



## RDS-1025

MichiFishy said:


> Busted this Cedar Waxwing eating apple blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 536545


One of the coolest looking birds we see.
Unfortunately we only see them when the Mulberries are on the trees.


----------



## MichiFishy

RDS-1025 said:


> One of the coolest looking birds we see.
> Unfortunately we only see them when the Mulberries are on the trees.


Won't be long, then we can enjoy the purple spots all over the truck.


----------



## RDS-1025

MichiFishy said:


> Won't be long, then we can enjoy the purple spots all over the truck.


Yah, purple bird crap.


----------



## Gstan1

Grand daughter


----------



## RDS-1025

Gstan1 said:


> Grand daughter
> View attachment 536887


That's awesome. Kudos to your grand-daughter.


----------



## William H Bonney

RDS-1025 said:


> One of the coolest looking birds we see.
> Unfortunately we only see them when the Mulberries are on the trees.


The neighbors have 1000's of Mulberry trees/weeds, I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## RDS-1025

The Humminator, watching over the feeder.


----------



## RDS-1025

Date night.


----------



## Nostromo

This was from some years ago. I see them most often near water in the summer.


----------



## Gstan1

Also the granddaughter.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/QtVmeUaY3FGcyofWA


----------



## pgpn123

Looks like he stopped, door is in the shade now. 
I saw 3 males yesterday (at same time) and 1 female. Starting to make sense.


----------



## wpmisport

pgpn123 said:


> then he lays on his side for a bit. Up to 5 mins. Then walks off, sometimes flies


Is he finding fermented fruit somewhere? Could be a little tipsy.


----------



## pgpn123

wpmisport said:


> Is he finding fermented fruit somewhere? Could be a little tipsy.


Could be. Maybe the chicks kept him up all night.


----------



## Nostromo

MichiFishy said:


> He is trying to fight his reflection, put up a piece of cardboard or wood outside your door until he moves along. Otherwise he may sit there all day trying to win....til he loses. Very common in male birds.


We had a male Robin at worked that did the same thing for few years. He flew at it from a nearby tree branch literally all day long. Last year I saw him he was very old and faded looking. We finally cut down the branch at that was the last we saw of him.


----------



## RDS-1025

O.K. I'm stumped. This guy is running around in the backyard today and I can't find anything that helps me identify him.
He is roughly the size of a Brown Thrasher.
Anyone have an idea what he is?


----------



## Martin Looker

Young starling


----------



## RDS-1025

Martin Looker said:


> Young starling


I believe that's it. Thanks. Out of the hundred or so pics of young Starlings I have looked at since your reply, I find maybe two with the black to yellow coloration on the beak like the one I saw, but there are plenty of other markings that say Starling. He will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## RDS-1025

Day 9 for the little ones, and I gotta say, we have been helping the Bluebirds out for many years and this is the sleepiness bunch of little ones we have ever had.








I'm still not sure how many of the 5 hatched, but mom and dad are keeping them well fed.


----------



## eyepod




----------



## wpmisport

RDS-1025 said:


> Day 9 for the little ones, and I gotta say, we have been helping the Bluebirds out for many years and this is the sleepiness bunch of little ones we have ever had.


That's awesome. I would like to put up a blue bird box or two. I believe there is good habitat for them at my location.


----------



## Nostromo




----------



## RDS-1025

wpmisport said:


> That's awesome. I would like to put up a blue bird box or two. I believe there is good habitat for them at my location.


It takes some effort but it is definitely worth it.


----------



## Kevin Hughes

eyepod said:


> View attachment 540931


Cool Pic. Never had an indigo bunting come to a feeder.


----------



## FishMichv2




----------



## pgpn123

Robins


----------



## MichiFishy

Indigo Bunting has been singing all morning, never knew what their song actually was until I finally spotted him.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Cool hummingbird pics my wife took while sitting on the back porch working from home.


----------



## Hoot

Two new arrivals to the yard. Not sure how long ago they hatched and can only flutter short distances


----------



## waxico

Kevin Hughes said:


> My guess is not very good considering what they eat. I once shot a merganser and tried to eat it...very bad.
> They bury them.


I've tried them. They are excellent. Can't remember how it ended up on my plate...


----------



## pgpn123

Red-Bellied








Raccoons been having a field day at the feeders. Managed to plink one a week ago. Wasn't having luck w live trap, bought a couple dog proofs and caught 2 the first night.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Kevin Hughes said:


> Is this a recent picture? Looks like bee balm, but kind of early to have bloomed already.


Kevin, yes it was from a couple days ago. We have a few different bee balms and they haven’t bloomed yet. This thing blooms all summer long and the hummingbirds and bees love it too. We planted it a few years ago, lost the tag, forgot where we got it, and haven’t seen one in a garden store since.


----------



## Kevin Hughes

Vicious Fishous said:


> Kevin, yes it was from a couple days ago. We have a few different bee balms and they haven’t bloomed yet. This thing blooms all summer long and the hummingbirds and bees love it too. We planted it a few years ago, lost the tag, forgot where we got it, and haven’t seen one in a garden store since.


Mystery continues. Flower sure looks like bee balm, but leaves look different. If you ever figure it out, let me know. Would like to have something that blooms this early.


----------



## Quack Addict

I had this oriole spying on me as I was working from home one day. He stayed there for about 5 minutes peeking in.


----------



## MichiFishy

Vicious Fishous said:


> View attachment 546293
> 
> anybody know this flower?


*Centranthus ruber*

I had to know once you posted this, I walked by one the other day at work and wondered the same thing but kinda forgot about it.


----------



## wpmisport

Amazon
P113X03. 3 Plants of Centranthus Ruber Red Valerian

Starter Plants with 4-12" tall, contain root ball hand-packed with care
Shipped in bags with moist organic material
Organically grown
Perennial Flower Live Plant
May be cut back to fit in the shipping box
Price: $22.99 + $11.99 shipping


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Vicious Fishous said:


>


Nice shot.
Along that line....


----------



## Botiz

Any ideas who left this?


----------



## MichiFishy

Robins, only two in this one. The fourth new nest that I have noticed this year.


----------



## Martin Looker

The feather is from a Guinea.


----------



## Botiz

Martin Looker said:


> The feather is from a Guinea.


That would be really wild.


----------



## Martin Looker

The other birds pick up feathers to line their nest. Look them up under fly tying materials.


----------



## Botiz

I didn’t think about that. My nearest neighbors are hundreds of yards away, didn’t think anyone around here had guineas.


----------



## Nostromo

The High Sparrow


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Harvey, fishing/frogging by my dock this morning. He's usually successful...


----------



## Nostromo

cedarlkDJ said:


> Harvey, fishing/frogging by my dock this morning. He's usually successful...
> 
> View attachment 546913
> 
> View attachment 546915
> 
> View attachment 546917
> 
> View attachment 546921


Outstanding!


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Nostromo said:


> Outstanding!


Thanks! He's a character. I love your pics and everybody's really. These are some of my favorite threads.


----------



## MichiFishy

cedarlkDJ said:


> Harvey, fishing/frogging by my dock this morning. He's usually successful...
> 
> View attachment 546913
> 
> View attachment 546915
> 
> View attachment 546917
> 
> View attachment 546921


Awesome, really enjoy your pictures.


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> Harvey, fishing/frogging by my dock this morning. He's usually successful...


That 2nd picture could be framed and hung on the wall! It would also make a good painting. The 3rd one is not bad either.


----------



## CHASINEYES

eyepod said:


> View attachment 540931


What is that bird on the left? Never see them around home, but saw one once years ago near Port Austin early one morning chirping underneath white pines. I have wondered ever since.


----------



## wpmisport

Rose-breasted Grosbeak
https://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/rose-breasted-grosbeak


----------



## MichMac

I've never seen Robin's nest on the ground, but ran across this nest on the property we're buying in NW Wexford County. In a small clearing between plantation pines and hardwoods. Plenty of trees to nest in...


----------



## finlander

Caught these two the second time they came back to the suet feeder. They were just above it. Dark image with the bright parking lot in the background. The red heads are still around. Just can’t seem to get two in the same frame.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## finlander

the third time this rhwp has landed on this sign across the street. Finally was ready.


----------



## CrappieSlayer




----------



## finlander

The feeder on the right, is that one of those squirrel proofs? What is the largest bird you’ve seen use if?


----------



## finlander

Maybe decopage an image to the seat lid
in the outhouse up nordth. Relatives just don’t understand my sense of humor.


----------



## CrappieSlayer

finlander said:


> The feeder on the right, is that one of those squirrel proofs? What is the largest bird you’ve seen use if?


Yes it is. Largest bird ive seen is a cardinal. That mixed seed attracts a lot of starlings and grackles so we only use safflower in the other feeders now. Haven't seen any starlings or grackles since we switched


----------



## Nostromo

Through the door wall. Apparently either they don't feel heat through their feet. Or it doesn't bother them. Cause it's hot out there!


----------



## Big Frank 25




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Nope....ain't no cooler down there.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## pgpn123

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 551185
> 
> Through the door wall. Apparently either they don't feel heat through their feet. Or it doesn't bother them. Cause it's hot out there!


Not much affects him, he's mourning.


----------



## CrappieSlayer

Nice! Been waiting for one to no avail


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool

We get plenty of doves at our feeder, favorite meal for the Coopers Hawk.


----------



## Botiz

I wade fished the river by my house today and the cedar waxwings were all over. They might be my favorite bird.


----------



## Nostromo

Botiz said:


> I wade fished the river by my house today and the cedar waxwings were all over. They might be my favorite bird.


I saw that once on the huron River. They were flying around too fast to get a picture.


----------



## Nostromo

cedartool-fishinfool said:


> We get plenty of doves at our feeder, favorite meal for the Coopers Hawk.


When I see the Coopers they are usually chasing pigeons. I've never had them actually take anything off of my feeders.


----------



## Botiz

Nostromo said:


> I saw that once on the huron River. They were flying around too fast to get a picture.


I was lucky enough to have a couple sit on branches about 15 feet away and give me a good luck. They were busy chasing bugs around the river. Dozens and dozens of them.


----------



## wpmisport

At the Home Depot - close to home


----------



## eucman

MichMac said:


> I've never seen Robin's nest on the ground, but ran across this nest on the property we're buying in NW Wexford County. In a small clearing between plantation pines and hardwoods. Plenty of trees to nest in...
> View attachment 550271


Wonder if it is hermit thrush or veery
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Hermit_Thrush/lifehistory


----------



## Big Frank 25




----------



## MichiFishy

Feel like you can practically see the air under her wings in the second picture.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Harvey from Saturday morning.
It was too hot for even him to fly in yesterday!


----------



## William H Bonney

Simply dismal year for hummers & orioles. :irked:

Saw 4 new species in the backyard though. Including a white sparrow yesterday.


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> Harvey from Saturday morning.
> It was too hot for even him to fly in yesterday!


In that first picture he looks like nothing but feathers. Could be an old bird?


----------



## finlander

Here’s a juvi red headed woodpecker in our back yard.


----------



## finlander

Sitting out in the yahd with the Big Lens after earlier with the iPhone. Not one wp yet. Bad year for hummers here as well. One in May on front porch. Nothing at back feeder. Don’t feel it’s worth it to hang a number of feeders when I feel they would be a waste.


----------



## wpmisport

William H Bonney said:


> Simply dismal year for hummers





finlander said:


> Bad year for hummers here as well.


Seen my first one today. While eating lunch on the deck I heard this buzzing sound and ducked as it was getting closer. Looked up and a hummer was coming right at my head.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool

From years ago, Hummers are down here this year too.


----------



## finlander

Going back to cabin in the nordth to see them again b4 migration. See if the loons have a baby as well. Unless MI gets shut down again. Naw, won’t happen. It’s all political...


----------



## TommyV

MichiFishy said:


> Feel like you can practically see the air under her wings in the second picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 558269
> View attachment 558271
> View attachment 558273


I live in Rockford and I think I have seen this same bird. It pounced and missed a rabbit in my backyard. Scared the crap out of me when it flapped its wings to take off about 10 yards behind me. Never heard it land. Hear it screaming every now and then when it is flying overhead. I hope it gets that rabbit one of these days.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Had some youngsters visit this mourning...


----------



## Nostromo

wpmisport said:


> In that first picture he looks like nothing but feathers. Could be an old bird?


I saw a raggedy old one standing in a frozen marsh a few years ago. It was December and I guess he was not up to the flight south.


----------



## eyepod




----------



## MichiFishy

TommyV said:


> I live in Rockford and I think I have seen this same bird. It pounced and missed a rabbit in my backyard. Scared the crap out of me when it flapped its wings to take off about 10 yards behind me. Never heard it land. Hear it screaming every now and then when it is flying overhead. I hope it gets that rabbit one of these days.


There are so many raptors this year, hard to say if it's the same one. The only one I can for sure tell apart from the rest is Nacho, with the missing flight feathers. 

I actually hope they are different, we are covered up in rodentia and could use all the help we can get!


----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## CrappieSlayer

Decent variety this morning


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Apparently, cranes can’t read, and I’ve never seen one do this before…


----------



## Kevin Hughes

Very cool!
Send them to my house. The voles/moles this year are killing my yard. My 8 month old Golden sure likes digging for them, but sucks at catching them.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Kevin Hughes said:


> The voles/moles this year are killing my yard.


Same here! I've killed 14 voles so far this year and the cranes make good yard aerators.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

We’ve seriously used 3lbs of jelly in 4 days, just In this feeder. And Costco was out... There’s been 8 at once, but haven’t seen a mature male in a month.


----------



## Kevin Hughes

Vicious Fishous said:


> View attachment 562299
> 
> We’ve seriously used 3lbs of jelly in 4 days, just In this feeder. And Costco was out... There’s been 8 at once, but haven’t seen a mature male in a month.


The males leave very early, usually by the first of August.


----------



## MichiFishy

Took this hanging plant down to water last night, was pretty surprised when a bird exploded out of it. You guys have any idea what kind of bird? 

Eggs are white with red specks, bird appeared buff/white on chest, brown on back and tail. Looked like a Wren but I barely got a look at her. Really cool nest she has here though.


----------



## pgpn123




----------



## Kevin Hughes

MichiFishy said:


> Took this hanging plant down to water last night, was pretty surprised when a bird exploded out of it. You guys have any idea what kind of bird?
> 
> Eggs are white with red specks, bird appeared buff/white on chest, brown on back and tail. Looked like a Wren but I barely got a look at her. Really cool nest she has here though.
> 
> View attachment 562421
> View attachment 562423


My guess would be a white breasted nuthatch


----------



## wpmisport

Wild grapes must be ripe -


----------



## Forest Meister

Really a poor pic but the best I could do from the deck with my phone. The bird is a Peregrine Falcon that was just finishing up a pigeon, note the pile of white feathers next to him. And yes, that is a blown over apple tree with a browse line behind him. FM


----------



## Big Frank 25




----------



## finlander

Catch light in the eye. Very guud.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## wpmisport

In the backyard this morning. A little blurry but it's a big hen all by itself.


----------



## William H Bonney

Vicious Fishous said:


> View attachment 562299
> 
> We’ve seriously used 3lbs of jelly in 4 days, just In this feeder. And Costco was out... There’s been 8 at once, but haven’t seen a mature male in a month.


They're going NUTS at our house now. I have 4 feeders & they'll clean one out in a single sitting. :lol:
Had 5 beautiful males on the feed at once.


----------



## CrappieSlayer

Need help with these 2. I'm thinking one is a Carolina wren and the other maybe a g














natcatcher?? Sorry for the crappy pics. They caught me off guard as they weren't at the feeders. I'm in southwest Ohio


----------



## William H Bonney

CrappieSlayer said:


> Need help with these 2. I'm thinking one is a Carolina wren and the other maybe a g
> View attachment 566081
> View attachment 566083
> natcatcher?? Sorry for the crappy pics. They caught me off guard as they weren't at the feeders. I'm in southwest Ohio
> View attachment 566075
> View attachment 566077


All my bird books are leaning towards you being correct.


----------



## CrappieSlayer

William H Bonney said:


> All my bird books are leaning towards you being correct.


We must have the same books lol


----------



## RDS-1025

Fresh from the bath.


----------



## finlander

Is this an indigo bunting? Bluebird?


----------



## Nostromo

Blue Jay isn't it?


----------



## RDS-1025

finlander said:


> Is this an indigo bunting? Bluebird?


Bluebird youngster. They come to the bath every day.


----------



## RDS-1025

Just about dried.


----------



## RDS-1025

This is an Indigo Bunting youngster.


----------



## finlander

We’ve seen what looked like two female cardinals getting into it, attacking one another. Haven’t sat out and watched the past few days. One is showing red feathers coming in now. Maybe he was one of the ‘ shes’ fighting. Maybe they both are AC/DC


----------



## 22 Chuck

I used to maintain a flower garden at the church lot. A cardinal would 'attack' the one in the mirror on the side of a pickup across the street. Would go at it for 4-5 min, take a little break and then be right at it again.


----------



## wpmisport

finlander said:


> We’ve seen what looked like two female cardinals getting into it, attacking one another.


Seen two mail cardinals fight over a female a couple of times this year. The female didn't seem to care one iota. 

Had the garage door open this morning and the walk in door in the back. A bird flew in thru the garage door past me and out the back door like it did this every day.


----------



## Botiz

Can anyone ID this feather I found? It was in woods behind my house.


----------



## MichiFishy

Botiz said:


> Can anyone ID this feather I found? It was in woods behind my house.


Looks like a Coopers Hawk or Red-Tail Hawk, cool feather.


----------



## Botiz

Thanks!


----------



## eucman

The crabapple next to my house has been hosting a few different warblers as they pass through. This is a black throated blue


----------



## wpmisport

The variety of birds is getting fairly low around here now. Nut Hatch on the right I believe.


----------



## finlander

Red breasted nuthatch. Brave lil things. Steadying a basket full of black oil seeds, hanging from a clothesline behind the cabin, these would buzz me before landing to get a seed.


----------



## Grinnell

Red breasted nuthatches-Mom’s favorite bird. Little spirit warrior shows on up and brightens days.


----------



## RDS-1025

Our one legged Dove. Other than landing a little rough she seems perfectly healthy.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

One of the kids getting harassed by bugs…










Mom…we’re out of here…


----------



## wpmisport

Was making lunch and saw this guy on the deck lying on it's back. Must have hit the patio door window and got knocked out. Open the sliding door and it flipped over to this position. It walked around the deck the entire time I ate lunch.


----------



## pgpn123

Red-winged blackbirds


----------



## Grinnell

Wow. Staging on the move!


pgpn123 said:


> Red-winged blackbirds
> 
> View attachment 576013


----------



## cedarlkDJ

It’s time to kick them out of the yard when the free food does more damage than good…


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> more damage than good…


What kind of damage, bird droppings?


----------



## cedarlkDJ

wpmisport said:


> What kind of damage, bird droppings?


Those big beaks can tear up a lawn looking for worms!










Otherwise, they make good natural yard aerators.


----------



## Forest Meister

cedarlkDJ said:


> Those big beaks can tear up a lawn looking for worms!
> 
> View attachment 577875
> 
> 
> Otherwise, they make good natural yard aerators.


Show that pic to an EUP grain farmer and he would likely say it is the look of pure evil. FM


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Forest Meister said:


> Show that pic to an EUP grain farmer and he would likely say it is the look of pure evil.


Wish we had a hunting season like most other Midwestern States!
Rib-eye of the sky!


----------



## CrappieSlayer

was busy trying to get a wren out of the garage when this guy showed up at the feeders. Sorry for the crappy pics. I think it is a coopers hawk


----------



## cedarlkDJ

What's up with the extra step to upload a photo?


----------



## cedarlkDJ

cedarlkDJ said:


> What's up with the extra step to upload a photo?


Never mind. It was an Opera browser update thingy and I turned it off. It didn't do it in Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## Big Frank 25

Not at home but a blind companion for my son. 

Perching upon him him on occasion. 









Red Breasted Nuthatch


----------



## Vicious Fishous

I love when birds land on me or my bow while in a tree stand. I’ve had the nuthatches try and stash seeds in the creases of my camo.


----------



## Forest Meister

Vicious Fishous said:


> I love when birds land on me or my bow while in a tree stand. I’ve had the nuthatches try and stash seeds in the creases of my camo.


It's cool until one lands on the barrel of your gun while trying to sight on a really nice buck. It's about the only disadvantage of having a feeder hanging from the eave of a blind. FM


----------



## pgpn123

I was liking the idea of a feeder next to the blind, but wondering if I'd be looking at it more than I should, so thinking not.


----------



## Nostromo

I didn't get a picture but a smaller hummingbird came by two nights ago. The bees had drank my feeder and seasonal supply dry over a month ago. But he hit some hanging plants and tried the neighbors Rose of Sharon. Then he perched on a small branch. I went for the camera but he'd gone.

Never saw one this late before.


----------



## walleyeguy54

Females' still here in Monroe co, just had to make more nectar today.


----------



## Big Frank 25

Not my home.


----------



## Forest Meister

Big Frank 25 said:


> Not my home.


Blackbird?


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Martin Looker

No pictures but I do have a bunch of birds coming in. I have jays , chickadees, nuthatches, tufted titmouse, downy, hairy, and red bellied woodpeckers. It looks like it will be another busy winter.


----------



## FishMichv2

My first Evening Grosbeaks checked out my feeder a few times today.


----------



## #1wallygator

FishMichv2 said:


> View attachment 596757
> View attachment 596759
> My first Evening Grosbeaks checked out my feeder a few times today.


Grosbeaks. I had a small flock come in to my feeders a couple days ago, I dont remember ever seeing those before and I tried to find out what they were. Mystery solved, thanks.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Took this one about a week ago with my I-phone.


----------



## wpmisport

The migration was strong the other day -


----------



## Martin Looker

With all of the birds we have I am going through 2.5 gallons of sunflower seeds every other day.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

A bluebird showed up yesterday...


































So did some dandelions...


----------



## Martin Looker

I'm seeing lots of blue birds and robins back in the woods right now but the dogwood berries are gone so I think the birds will be to.


----------



## MichiFishy

Not from home, but a few from the last couple weeks on stand.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

A few more at the suet yesterday...


----------



## Vicious Fishous

a crappy pic, but I’ve had a bluebird that consistently sits on our grill and admires our Christmas tree through the window. She’s usually with a group of five of them, while the other bluebs scarf mealworms, she admires the tree, hasn’t flown into the window, or made sallies, but definitely craps on my grill cover.


----------



## RDS-1025

Carolina Wren.
This is one of the hardest birds to photograph I have ever seen. Damn fast, and never sits still.


----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Some grounders from yesterday.
Cardinals are the biggest wimps at the feeder. They'll let anything chase them away.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

this was an odd sighting on 12-27. Pardon the old iphone piggybacking binoculars. I thought all the red wing black birds have been gone for a while. I saw a female first feeding on the ground this morning, and at first glance it looked like a “new bird”, because I figured the RWBB were out for the season. I could have gotten a good pic, but wasted time chasing my wife down to come and see it only to have it fly away as we approached the window... We live on a swamp, and noticed the males were always first to arrive in the spring by a week or so. And grackles seem to be with or just ahead of them. But I haven’t seen any of those species since mid November.


----------



## eucman

Vicious Fishous said:


> View attachment 622711
> 
> this was an odd sighting on 12-27. Pardon the old iphone piggybacking binoculars. I thought all the red wing black birds have been gone for a while. I saw a female first feeding on the ground this morning, and at first glance it looked like a “new bird”, because I figured the RWBB were out for the season. I could have gotten a good pic, but wasted time chasing my wife down to come and see it only to have it fly away as we approached the window... We live on a swamp, and noticed the males were always first to arrive in the spring by a week or so. And grackles seem to be with or just ahead of them. But I haven’t seen any of those species since mid November.


Saw a male cowbird at our feeder last Saturday and a flock of 30 sandhill cranes today!
St Clair county


----------



## scubajay

This guy showed up at the front porch feeder. I think it's an Eastern Screech Owl.


----------



## wpmisport

scubajay said:


> This guy showed up at the front porch feeder. I think it's an Eastern Screech Owl.


That's fantastic.
Owls are my favorite.


----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## scubajay

While letting the dog out this morning I notice something sitting in the trees in the back yard. Turns out it was this guy (I know it's a crummy picture but it was the best I could do with the cell phone)


----------



## textox

cedarlkDJ said:


> View attachment 617479
> 
> View attachment 617481
> 
> View attachment 617483
> 
> View attachment 617485
> 
> View attachment 617487


Love seeing the pic's except the House Sparrows,I no longer feed birds Millet because
that is what House Sparrows favor.I have been at war against them since 3 years ago they killed a male Blue Bird, that along with his mate that .raised 2 clutches of their offspring.That pair battled HSPS most of the summer in competition for the blue bird
house in my garden. I plan on trapping them this spring to destroy as many as i can.They are a threat to most cavity nesting birds in the eastern US and will kill a female song bird sitting on eggs and make a nest on top of her and raise their own.Because they are an invasive there is no restrictions in destroying them in the US and Canada.
Sorry for the rant..


----------



## TommyV

I thought this guy was going to break the suet feeder!


----------



## cedarlkDJ

textox said:


> Love seeing the pic's except the House Sparrows


There's no avoiding them and they are funny sometimes on the cam shots.
A few shots of flyers the other day from the feeder cams...


----------



## Nostromo

Not the best capture. But, I had to go to the office to grab the camera then switch lenses on the way back to the kitchen. So, I'll take it.


----------



## A.M. General

cedarlkDJ said:


> What Browning is that?
> I have an old Range Ops and it doesn’t take pics that good.
> I just picked up a new Strike Force Pro XD.


I have 4 Browning cameras. The one on the carcasses is a SpecOps or Strike force. Not for sure until I do the next card check. I've had good luck with the Browning cameras but not my only ones.


----------



## Martin Looker

I'm trying to get a picture of the cardinals in my lilac bush. We will have as many as 10 of them at a time but they don't hold still for long.


----------



## Martin Looker

This snow is bringing out lots of birds. I have cardinals, chickadees, nuthatches, juncos, red bellied woodpeckers, downie and hairy woodpeckers, and even a couple pileated woodpeckers. Having the feeder right next to the lilac bush and only being 20 yards from the woods helps.


----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## wpmisport

Put up a suet feeder for the first time. It took them a couple of days to find it now it's game on.


----------



## wpmisport

Anyone know the name for these birds. Dark gray on top and all white on the bottom.


----------



## fowl

Junco 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RDS-1025

wpmisport said:


> Anyone know the name for these birds. Dark gray on top and all white on the bottom.
> View attachment 749987


Dark Eyed Junco. The darker, almost black ones are the males and the lighter ones are the females.
When these show up around here we know winter is right around the corner, and they disappear in the spring.


----------



## wpmisport

RDS-1025 said:


> Dark Eyed Junco. The darker, almost black ones are the males and the lighter ones are the females.


I have a bunch of them around now that I put up the suet feeder. They like cleaning up the scraps that come down. Don't remember seeing them around here before.


----------



## A.M. General

Carcass cam























Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cedarlkDJ

A.M. General said:


>


I can’t imagine what a pileated would be doing on a carcass bone when it’s 13° outside?

I sure wouldn’t want to be a bird today. It’s brutal out there!
Taken through the window slider that’s frozen shut.


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> I sure wouldn’t want to be a bird today. It’s brutal out there!
> Taken through the window slider that’s frozen shut.


Good picture, the birds are looking for food now.


----------



## Botiz

Five robins outside my window right now.


----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## Vicious Fishous




----------



## Martin Looker

I have more cardinals in my feeder right now than I have ever seen before.


----------



## Just Lucky

From Sunday. No accounting for being in the right place at the right time...and having the camera in hand.


----------



## Old Whaler

I confess that I posted this in "Random Picture Thread", too, but it's one of the best pictures I -- er, my wife ever took, so...
Robin, waxwings, and bluebirds, 2-10-21. One bluebird in flight!


----------



## Matty Patty

Old Whaler said:


> I confess that I posted this in "Random Picture Thread", too, but it's one of the best pictures I -- er, my wife ever took, so...
> Robin, waxwings, and bluebirds, 2-10-21. One bluebird in flight!
> 
> View attachment 751627


Old Whaler,

is that a water bowl? Nice picture you... Er I mean you wife took! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Whaler

Matty Patty said:


> Old Whaler,
> 
> is that a water bowl? Nice picture you... Er I mean you wife took!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks. She took it with an iPhone X. 
It's a heated birdbath we've had for more than 10 years. The cord is hidden behind the bracket I built. Attracts a lot of birds when it gets cold out!


----------



## RDS-1025

Standing at the window today and I commented to my wife that I have seen the Carolina Wren just about every day but hadn't seen the pair together since I first spotted both of them together in the early fall.
Not 2 minutes later they both show up on the suet feeder together.


----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## Forest Meister




----------



## Martin Looker

Just found a blue Jay in the yard . I think it hit the power line. They are a beautiful bird up close.


----------



## MichiFishy

Forest Meister said:


> View attachment 752364​


Did he ask who cooks for you? That's awesome, looks like you got pretty close.


----------



## Forest Meister

MichiFishy said:


> Did he ask who cooks for you? That's awesome, looks like you got pretty close.


He hung out around my property for several years. The daughter of a friend had a spin feeder out every fall and that was one of his favorite hunting spots. He got used to vehicles going by on my 2-track and if I stayed in my truck he would not move..

Interesting aside, as related to me by my friend. One day when the young lady was in the blind, I think she was maybe 16-17, a red squirrel had been making a racket for far too long when she said to herself, "I wish you were dead". Mere seconds later the owl swooped down and picked off the squirrel. As was related to me, she then felt sorry for it and started to cry. FM


----------



## ICEGUY

Love my heated bird bath, and so do the squirrels 
The corn bungie cord is fun to watch the squirrels jump up and bounce!!


----------



## ICEGUY

The other pic looks like the bird bath has ice,,, just a reflection


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Nostromo

Bobolink (I think) and a Downy Woodpecker.

















Golf Finches are starting to yellow up for spring.


----------



## Martin Looker

My feeder is swamped this morning.


----------



## sparky18181




----------



## wpmisport

Red Bellied Woodpecker


----------



## RDS-1025

Nostromo said:


> Bobolink (I think) and a Downy Woodpecker.
> View attachment 752638
> 
> 
> View attachment 752639
> 
> Golf Finches are starting to yellow up for spring.


I'm pretty sure that one is a Carolina Wren.


----------



## eucman

RDS-1025 said:


> Standing at the window today and I commented to my wife that I have seen the Carolina Wren just about every day but hadn't seen the pair together since I first spotted both of them together in the early fall.
> Not 2 minutes later they both show up on the suet feeder together.
> View attachment 751885


How long have you seen Carolina wrens S.W. MI? I have been in Goodells (S.E. MI) for over 27 years and have yet to host one at the feeders (as far as I know). I know someone further north that had a couple. Do they eat black oil sunflower seeds? Is it woods around you?


----------



## RDS-1025

eucman said:


> How long have you seen Carolina wrens S.W. MI? I have been in Goodells (S.E. MI) for over 27 years and have yet to host one at the feeders (as far as I know). I know someone further north that had a couple. Do they eat black oil sunflower seeds? Is it woods around you?


This is the first year we have had them, and we have a pair that has been here all winter.
According to what I have found, they will travel farther north in the winter according to the severity of the previous winter.
I think the past few winters being so mild is why we see them this year, and likely won't see them next year.
Southern Michigan is the very top of their range.
They are crazy about my homemade suet.
I am in the middle of orchard and farm country, with lots of woodlands and river bottoms all around.


----------



## MichiFishy

RDS-1025 said:


> This is the first year we have had them, and we have a pair that has been here all winter.
> According to what I have found, they will travel farther north in the winter according to the severity of the previous winter.
> I think the past few winters being so mild is why we see them this year, and likely won't see them next year.
> Southern Michigan is the very top of their range.
> They are crazy about my homemade suet.
> I am in the middle of orchard and farm country, with lots of woodlands and river bottoms all around.


I know I have seen them here in Kent County before, but this year and last is the first time I can remember them staying around all winter. Last summer I had a female build a nest in a hanging planter right outside of my front door. Took it down one day to water, and about jumped out of my skin when a tiny little bird exploded out of it. After the birds fledged, I grabbed the nest and put several clear coats on to preserve it because I thought it was so cool, and impressive that such a little bird built it.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

I believe this is may be a Common or Hoary Redpoal?


















Nice Cardinal flyer shot.


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> I believe this is may be a Common or Hoary Redpoal?


Nice, never heard of that bird until now.
Your suet looks interesting.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

wpmisport said:


> Nice, never heard of that bird until now.


I had to look it up when I saw the red. I’d never seen one before.

Hoary Redpoll
Common Redpoll Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology



wpmisport said:


> Your suet looks interesting.


One of the TSC assorted blends I’m trying to use up. Peckers and others like the woodpecker one better.


----------



## Grinnell

eucman said:


> How long have you seen Carolina wrens S.W. MI? I have been in Goodells (S.E. MI) for over 27 years and have yet to host one at the feeders (as far as I know). I know someone further north that had a couple. Do they eat black oil sunflower seeds? Is it woods around you?


They love suet. Especially the “suet balls” by CS products. Peanut flavor is their favorite here in SE Michigan


----------



## Grinnell

cedarlkDJ said:


> I believe this is may be a Common or Hoary Redpoal?
> 
> View attachment 753479
> 
> View attachment 753480
> 
> 
> Nice Cardinal flyer shot.
> 
> View attachment 753481


What kind of camera gets photo’s like those??? Excellent


----------



## RDS-1025

cedarlkDJ said:


> I believe this is may be a Common or Hoary Redpoal?
> 
> View attachment 753479
> 
> View attachment 753480
> 
> 
> Nice Cardinal flyer shot.
> 
> View attachment 753481


Very cool on the Redpoll.
I think it's a Common because of the breast coloration.
All the Hoary pics I've seen show a much whiter breast.
I shot this one a short while back and it was also a first for me.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Grinnell said:


> What kind of camera gets photo’s like those??? Excellent


A micro homebrew trail cam with an old Sony S600 camera and a little imagination.


----------



## Grinnell

cedarlkDJ said:


> A micro homebrew trail cam with an old Sony S600 camera and a little imagination.
> 
> View attachment 753507
> 
> View attachment 753508


Amazing work.


----------



## Big Frank 25

cedarlkDJ said:


> I believe this is may be a Common or Hoary Redpoal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Cardinal flyer shot.


Hoary Redpoal map. Should help which it is.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Peekaboo!










A Northern Flicker...


----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## Martin Looker

Somebody is looking for lunch.


----------



## RDS-1025

Big Frank 25 said:


> Hoary Redpoal map. Should help which it is.
> 
> View attachment 753551


The irruptive zone would put us well within the zone of Hoary Redpoals.
Zone maps are never a real reliable indicator, as many things can effect bird migration.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

They’re baaack!










Plus a few other ones.


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> They’re baaack!


The cardinal birds are posing for the camera. Very nice.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

We had a lone female red wing blackbird hang out seemingly all winter. We noticed her around late December. We just saw the first group of males yesterday. No grackles yet, but the day ain’t over...


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Vicious Fishous said:


> We had a lone female red wing blackbird hang out seemingly all winter. We noticed her around late December. We just saw the first group of males yesterday. No grackles yet, but the day ain’t over...


No Grackle’s but, the European Starlings have been around for a couple of weeks.










Red-wing’s showed up Sunday and a bunch hit the feeder Monday, and I saw my first Robin then on some ever-growing sections of snowless lawn.


----------



## wpmisport

It's a sunny day warm day!


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Feeder was full two days ago...


----------



## pgpn123

Northern Flicker in the back. Working on a better camera to use.
Been lots of cardinals visiting.


----------



## Forest Meister

cedarlkDJ said:


> They’re baaack!
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a few other ones.


Was this one there to eat, or to just "hang around"? FM


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Forest Meister said:


> Was this one there to eat, or to just "hang around"? FM
> 
> View attachment 755461


The nuthatches are always just 'hanging' around.


----------



## Macs13

This hawk or perhaps small eagle flew right over my hood while I was sitting in my driveway yesterday. Very cool. I don't see raptors perched at my property often.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cedarlkDJ

It’s definitely spring time now.
The sandhill cranes are back.


----------



## MichiFishy

Macs13 said:


> This hawk or perhaps small eagle flew right over my hood while I was sitting in my driveway yesterday. Very cool. I don't see raptors perched at my property often.
> View attachment 755514
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Hard to tell for sure, but I would guess Sharp Shinned Hawk or Coopers Hawk. Juvenile eagles are the same size as adults once they leave the nest, but with different coloration.


----------



## Macs13

MichiFishy said:


> Hard to tell for sure, but I would guess Sharp Shinned Hawk or Coopers Hawk. Juvenile eagles are the same size as adults once they leave the nest, but with different coloration.


Flecks of white on underside of wings and body. Seemed a hawk to me but I'm no expert for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy

No expert either, but I like birds of prey and am always keeping an eye out for them. Both birds have very similar coloration, the main difference is body size. The Sharp Shinned being a bit smaller. Looking a little closer has me thinking this is a Coopers because the tail is rounded. Sharp Shinned will have a more square tail and the fade of breast feathers into neck feathers is less defined, usually.


I didn't take these pictures.

Coopers Hawk.











Sharp Shinned


----------



## MichiFishy

Here is a poor picture I did take of a Coopers stealing someone's baby chick or a turkey poult.


----------



## Martin Looker

I think that is why my neighbor called them ass up birds.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Everybody wants it…



































But it’s mine!


----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## Martin Looker

Geese and swans and a lots of ducks hang out around here all winter. As long as they have open water they stay.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

50 something and sunny March 8th, Sitting on the porch enjoying a drink with my wife. We Just saw the first lone buzzard of 2021. A minute later a killdeer went squeaking or screaming by. Whatever the hell noise they make. Either way nice signs of spring


----------



## MichiFishy

Any idea what bird these feathers came from? I found the whole left wing, but nothing else. Brilliant yellow quills and underside of feather.


----------



## fowl

Flicker?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## A.M. General

Carcass cam last week
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wpmisport

MichiFishy said:


> Any idea what bird these feathers came from? I found the whole left wing, but nothing else. Brilliant yellow quills and underside of feather.


I believe "fowl" was correct.


----------



## MichiFishy

fowl said:


> Flicker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



You are right, thank you. Never knew they had such pretty flight feathers in addition to their leopard spots


----------



## cedarlkDJ

MichiFishy said:


> Never knew they had such pretty flight feathers in addition to their leopard spots


----------



## A.M. General

Scrap pile 2
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## eucman

A.M. General said:


> Scrap pile 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Red-shouldered hawk


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## sparky18181




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## MichiFishy

Got a short video of some Sandhills on migration riding a thermal this past Saturday. You can't tell from the video because there is no horizon, but I would guess that they put on about 1500 - 2000 ft. in elevation in just the short time of this video.

Sorry for the shaky footage, they kind of surprised me and I was still messing with stuff.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Saw an eastern towhee for the first time this year while hiking a local SGA.


----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## sparky18181




----------



## cedarlkDJ

The tree swallows have been moving in.


----------



## wpmisport

First one in the yard this year. She liked the bird feeder and found plenty to eat in the yard.


----------



## Martin Looker

My dog makes sure turkeys don't stay long in our yard.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Vicious Fishous




----------



## Vicious Fishous

Had a couple bluebirds fighting over the worm feeder


----------



## RDS-1025

One of the most unique looking birds there is.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

New arrivals for the year.


----------



## Matty Patty

This one showed up yesterday. I haven't seen one before any ideas what it is? South East Michigan. Thanks
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liver and Onions

Looks like a B. Oriole to me.

L & O


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool

Matty Patty said:


> This one showed up yesterday. I haven't seen one before any ideas what it is? South East Michigan. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 Looks like an Eastern Tohee


----------



## Martin Looker

That's an eastern towhe


----------



## Vicious Fishous

cedarlkDJ said:


> Here's a new one. I've never seen a red-bellied in the jelly before.
> 
> View attachment 767610
> 
> The red bellied wood peckers seem to have the most variety in what they’ll readily eat at our feeders. At our place they eat, all types of seeds, nuts, corn, suet, apples, oranges, jelly, mealworms, and wash it all down with the hummingbird water. Such cool birds.
> Your pics are always great, nice set up!!!


----------



## John Hine

They’re back


----------



## John Hine

This little guy keeps doin a dance While sharpening his beak on this rusty yard ornament! It’s a smaller one, very green on the back. Seems like we have a bunch this year.


----------



## John Hine

Today’s customers: 
Early morning, I think this is an Oreale (sp?) it was trying to pull the flowers off the feeder.
Second one a few minutes ago, Gold Finch, maybe??
Then the hummingbird came back & chased them all off.


----------



## Mole Hill

I drilled a larger hole into a hummingbird feeder.


----------



## John Hine

Mole Hill said:


> Drilled a larger hole into a hummingbird feeder.
> View attachment 768414
> View attachment 768415


Great pics! So clear!


----------



## Fishindeer

Mole Hill said:


> Drilled a larger hole into a hummingbird feeder.
> View attachment 768414
> View attachment 768415


Yes nice pics. You drilled or he did?


----------



## Nostromo

Mole Hill said:


> Drilled a larger hole into a hummingbird feeder.
> View attachment 768414
> View attachment 768415


Last year the Orioles were hitting the hummingbird feeder instead of the Oriole feeder. This year they are pretty much absent.


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Vicious Fishous said:


> Your pics are always great, nice set up!!!


Thanks! It’s just something to do with the homebrew cams this time of year.










A house finch enjoyed the treats yesterday.


















I’m going to work on the humming birds next, now that more are showing up.










Almost got him…


----------



## RDS-1025

Playing nice at the suet feeder.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## John Hine

Mole Hill said:


> View attachment 769116


Red bellied woodpecker? Great picture


----------



## Mole Hill

John Hine said:


> Red bellied woodpecker? Great picture


Yes it is a red bellied woodpecker and thanks, the less I shake the better the picture is I'm finding out.


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## Mike da Carpenter

This was taken back in November last year. I was pointing at a deer on the other side of the pond, and a golden crowned kinglet landed on my finger. He stuck around for what seemed like a few minutes till I had to walk over to a tree for him to hop off of me and onto.


----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## Mole Hill

MichiFishy said:


> Those are awesome. Did she have just the one?


She had 4 this was the last one born yesterday, the other 3 were to elusive for me. All of them gone today.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## Nostromo

Saw this and investigated. Found a nest with two babies and two unhatched eggs.
Came back with the camera the nest evening and found below. The birds were still trying to draw me away so maybe a couple little ones made it?


----------



## wpmisport

Nostromo said:


> The birds were still trying to draw me away so maybe a couple little ones made it?


Looks like the broken wing dance did not work on the predator. Darn.


----------



## Nostromo

wpmisport said:


> Looks like the broken wing dance did not work on the predator. Darn.


Shortly after hatching they are up and away from the nest. So, there is hope.




  








killdeer




__
Nostromo


__
Apr 1, 2014







This one from years ago built her nest in the middle of the parking lot at work. She sat tight for heavy vehicles and torrential rains. Nothing but respect for these birds.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## Macs13

This is from my neighbor's trail cam. Incredible shot. It's a hawk swooping in on a turkey. I sure wish this encounter had been on video.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDS-1025

Macs13 said:


> This is from my neighbor's trail cam. Incredible shot. It's a hawk swooping in on a turkey. I sure wish this encounter had been on video.
> View attachment 773912
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Years ago I jumped a bunch of Toms off their roost walking out of the woods after dark.
The next morning I watched them wander back to their roosting area, as they had spent the night on the ground.
I watched a Red Tail swoop down on a good sized Tom numerous times.
Would have loved to watch that battle but it never happened.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Care to guess?


















The kids are growing up.


----------



## RDS-1025

cedarlkDJ said:


> Care to guess?
> 
> View attachment 774244
> 
> View attachment 774241
> 
> 
> The kids are growing up.
> 
> View attachment 774245
> 
> View attachment 774247


Virginia Rail?


----------



## cedarlkDJ

RDS-1025 said:


> Virginia Rail?


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## RDS-1025

Straight out of the bath.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## eucman

Mole Hill said:


> Yellow-billed Cuckoo
> View attachment 771994


I hear one calling in the brush every year and have yet to see it. Shy birds!


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Harvey, fishing.










Let’s try the low profile approach.










That works for me.










Me too.


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## RDS-1025

You know the meal worm bowl is empty right?


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Hummers are liking the crocosmias.


















Harvey (the blue heron) at the end of my dock at 3 in the morning.
I think he was sleeping, not fishing.


----------



## Fish Camp 54

cedarlkDJ said:


> Hummers are liking the crocosmias.
> 
> View attachment 776099
> 
> View attachment 776101
> 
> 
> Harvey (the blue heron) at the end of my dock at 3 in the morning.
> I think he was sleeping, not fishing.
> 
> View attachment 776105





cedarlkDJ said:


> Hummers are liking the crocosmias.
> 
> View attachment 776099
> 
> View attachment 776101
> 
> 
> Harvey (the blue heron) at the end of my dock at 3 in the morning.
> I think he was sleeping, not fishing.
> 
> View attachment 776105


----------



## Fish Camp 54

cedarlkDJ said:


> Hummers are liking the crocosmias.
> 
> View attachment 776099
> 
> View attachment 776101
> 
> 
> Harvey (the blue heron) at the end of my dock at 3 in the morning.
> I think he was sleeping, not fishing.
> 
> View attachment 776105


Oops GREAT PICTURE


----------



## wpmisport

Flew into the patio door. Had to take a time out for half an hour before flying off.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

An episode on Nature about Hummingbirds…Super Hummingbirds ~ About | Nature | PBS
I think they are the most fascinating of all birds.


























An interesting Dragonfly, sitting on top of a tomato plant stake.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## RDS-1025

cedarlkDJ said:


> View attachment 777478
> 
> 
> An episode on Nature about Hummingbirds…Super Hummingbirds ~ About | Nature | PBS
> I think they are the most fascinating of all birds.
> 
> View attachment 777479
> 
> View attachment 777481
> 
> View attachment 777483
> 
> 
> An interesting Dragonfly, sitting on top of a tomato plant stake.
> 
> View attachment 777487


That dragonfly pic is awesome.


----------



## Fishindeer

RDS-1025 said:


> View attachment 778700
> 
> View attachment 778701
> 
> View attachment 778702
> 
> View attachment 778704


Had so many bumble bees and yellow jackets in my grape jelly oriole feeder I had to take it down. Orioles wouldn’t even feed in it. Might wait a couple days hopefully the bees find another source of sweets and I can put it back out.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Another dock pooper moved in the other day.










I posted these in another thread the other day and thought it should be a repeat here.
I saw an osprey flying around out front over the lake with a nice fish.


























It’s not the first osprey I have seen around here.


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> It’s not the first osprey I have seen around here.


Giving you the stare down with those big eyes. Ready to attack if necessary.


----------



## 6Speed

Soaking his nuts in my wife's bird bath...it was hot out!


----------



## 6Speed

Kitchen window...


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## cedarlkDJ

Played around the other day with my new lens.


----------



## pgpn123




----------



## eucman

cedarlkDJ said:


> Played around the other day with my new lens.
> View attachment 780563
> 
> View attachment 780564
> View attachment 780565
> 
> View attachment 780566
> 
> View attachment 780567


I was wondering about your stellar shots. Very nice pics posted! I purchased a Swarovski ATS65 spotting scope last March and have been wondering what the digiscoping results would be with it.
The scope alone drained that fund so I have to build it back up for a tripod head /legs before the digiscoping pursuit begins


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Bluebird day.


----------



## Nostromo

cedarlkDJ said:


> Bluebird day.
> 
> View attachment 786216
> 
> View attachment 786217
> 
> View attachment 786218
> 
> View attachment 786219


Outstanding once again!


----------



## wpmisport

cedarlkDJ said:


> Bluebird day.


Great bluebird pictures. I think some birds are migrating south now. My yard was busy with bird activity yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## RDS-1025

Mole Hill said:


> View attachment 791328


Cool pic of a Cedar Waxwing youngster.


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## Tilden Hunter

What is it? I've never seen a green bird.


----------



## Mole Hill

Ruby Crowned Kinglet


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## Vicious Fishous




----------



## Grinnell

Timely pictures- just observed a red bellied woodpecker attack a house sparrow. I believe it may be the culprit for other dead sparrows- battle of the suet


----------



## MichiFishy

What do you guys think of this? About 20 ft. off the ground in a Red Pine, about 2 ft. in diameter. Some sort of bird of prey, but hawks, owls?


----------



## fowl

Looks like a scotch pine. What region?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wpmisport

Is it near water. Osprey.


----------



## MichiFishy

fowl said:


> Looks like a scotch pine. What region?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman




20 mins North of GR.


----------



## MichiFishy

wpmisport said:


> Is it near water. Osprey.
> View attachment 796681




Not near water, and not really messy enough for Osprey. I've seen their nests before, this one is just too "organized".


----------



## eucman

Macs13 said:


> I enjoy that these two live here. They're pretty and of course they make that awesome whistling sound when they fly.
> View attachment 811533
> View attachment 811534
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A close look through binoculars or scope reveal blue eyelids!


----------



## Martin Looker

I throw out a small can of cracked corn every morning and a few minutes later there's probably two dozen doves out there. We get mobbed every morning by all of the winter birds. 2.5 gallons of sunflower seeds every other day.


----------



## Old Whaler

A couple of lost robins on January 22! The bluebirds must have blabbed about the warm water and meal worms...



















We get bluebirds all day, but only when there's snow on the ground. Sometimes more than a dozen at once. Never see them the rest of the year. Northern Kent County. 
Dang they can eat a ton of meal worms.


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## motoscoota

I love this thread so much, I'm hoping one of you folks gets their hands on a Nikon Z9!


----------



## Macs13

eucman said:


> A close look through binoculars or scope reveal blue eyelids!


Ok, you've got to elaborate. I know they're mourning doves but does that signify something else? I'm very new to learning birds; this isn't a smart ass reply. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eucman

Macs13 said:


> Ok, you've got to elaborate. I know they're mourning doves but does that signify something else? I'm very new to learning birds; this isn't a smart ass reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app











The Mourning Dove -- blue eyelids!


The mourning dove, Zenaida macroura . C oo-ah coo coo coo Coo-ah coo coo coo -- the call of the male mourning dove sounds melancholy a...




www.urbanwildlifeguide.net





I always thought it was more of a lavender shade but this author claims blue


----------



## Macs13

eucman said:


> The Mourning Dove -- blue eyelids!
> 
> 
> The mourning dove, Zenaida macroura . C oo-ah coo coo coo Coo-ah coo coo coo -- the call of the male mourning dove sounds melancholy a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbanwildlifeguide.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was more of a lavender shade but this author claims blue


Well now I'm going to have to break out a better camera and try to get high res pics. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motoscoota

Macs13 said:


> Well now I'm going to have to break out a better camera and try to get high res pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes please! I used to be a camera guy, but as a deeply 'interested' person I have too many hobbies in tow, and I'm leaving cameras aside for now...

Doesn't mean I can't still dream and imagine.

This is a really cool time in terms of photography. The emergence of smart phone cameras that take cinema and magazine quality shots have become common, thus disrupting the SLR market. Also, the tech development is so rapid that "obsolescence" is alive and well. But the gear isn't actually obsolete to a hobbyists.

So Nikon just released a camera that can photo a bullet. But it's $6000 with no lense - and that's a pro's price as they can make the money back on a good shoot.

For the hobbyists a breakthru like that means cheap inventory on yesterday's badass gear. Going on ebay for Nikon's older mirrorless camera yields some nice finds that would take killer shots on backyard birds for 1/20th the intro cost...









Nikon 1 V1 Mirrorless Digital Camera Body, Autofocus (lens motor){10.1 M/P} EX | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nikon 1 V1 Mirrorless Digital Camera Body, Autofocus (lens motor){10.1 M/P} EX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## wpmisport

motoscoota said:


> I love this thread so much, I'm hoping one of you folks gets their hands on a Nikon Z9!


The zoom function on cell phone cameras is sort of bad but they do take good pictures if you do not zoom in a lot.


----------



## Macs13

I've been trying to lure in my local murder of crows. I love watching these big, smart birds.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motoscoota

I like seeing nests as much as birds😁


----------



## eucman

7:23 in the morning. Juncos, cardinals, mourning doves, American tree sparrows crowding in to an area I throw seed .


----------



## eucman

Bellies full before sunrise!


----------



## Martin Looker

I have about the same thing every morning. I throw out a can of cracked corn every morning when I go out to get wood. At daylight the ground is covered with ground feeders and the sunflower feeders are full of birds.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Plumman

wpmisport said:


> View attachment 814003
> 
> View attachment 814004


Does anyone know what kind of bird this is? It was a little bigger than an English Sparrow and a tad smaller than a Cardinal. Almost black in color with a lighter tan patch with a few brown stripes on it's throat.


----------



## Grinnell

Plumman said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bird this is? It was a little bigger than an English Sparrow and a tad smaller than a Cardinal. Almost black in color with a lighter tan patch with a few brown stripes on it's throat.
> View attachment 814118
> View attachment 814118


 maybe redwing blackbirds


----------



## Plumman

Good call. After looking again I agree, Female Redwing. This one must be lost. First one I've ever seen this time of year.


----------



## Grinnell

I’ve had a few here lately. Don’t think they ever left. Usually excited about my first RWB as I think it’s more of a harbinger of spring coming.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## Grinnell

Recently observed a red bellied woodpecker stab a house sparrow with his beak. Proved fatal. Wow.


----------



## Plumman

Grinnell said:


> Recently observed a red bellied woodpecker stab a house sparrow with his beak. Proved fatal. Wow.


Its funny you should mention that. Had one as first time visitor today. They must be vicious little buggers. Sorry about the not so close picture. Couldn't zoom in before it took off.


----------



## Matty Patty

They were all hungry today! Lol






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinnell

Pair of Carolina Wrens just now


----------



## Grinnell

Grinnell said:


> Pair of Carolina Wrens just now


----------



## eucman

Grinnell said:


> View attachment 814648
> View attachment 814648


I have yet to host a Carolina wren


----------



## RDS-1025

eucman said:


> I have yet to host a Carolina wren


I have had one for a couple years now in the summer, but this year he has stayed for the winter.
Very cool little birds.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

this poor great blue heron was hanging around our swamp, too weak to fly, we easily caught it. We took it to our local wildlife rehab, and it unfortunately didn’t make it through the night.


----------



## wpmisport

Vicious Fishous said:


> this poor great blue heron was hanging around our swamp, too weak to fly, we easily caught it. We took it to our local wildlife rehab, and it unfortunately didn’t make it through the night.


Darn, such a cool bird. Thanks for trying to save the birds life.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## Macs13

I just got back in from filling the feeders and setting up a little squirrel feeding platform. A story unfolded here at the feeder this morning and I'm curious. Squirrels do get on top of that one, but the blood disappeared quickly so I'm guessing it's from a bird. I wonder if the local predator birds have found my feeding area. Lol.






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Vicious Fishous said:


> View attachment 814760
> 
> this poor great blue heron was hanging around our swamp, too weak to fly, we easily caught it. We took it to our local wildlife rehab, and it unfortunately didn’t make it through the night.


Wow. Nice effort. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger

At the suet feeder this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wpmisport

Keeps coming around every day or every couple of days. It figured out how to grab ahold of the cage.


----------



## Macs13

It's my normal assortment of birds here. Side note, if you leave a deer ribcage hanging on the fence, the crows will be regular visitors. Lol. Also, sorry about the reflection of lights on a couple of the pics. I sure do have a wealth of cardinals and blue jays over here. I love photos of cardinals because they look like the red dude from Angry Birds. Lol.












































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Old Whaler

I put out a few cups of mealworms and before I had my coat off they were ON.
Feb 13, 22


----------



## MichiFishy

Doves don't visit actually visit my feeder often but I've got about a dozen staged up sunning themselves and thinking about it.


----------



## Martin Looker

Those doves will come in if you throw some cracked corn on the ground for them.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## wpmisport

RDS-1025 said:


> View attachment 818552
> 
> View attachment 818553
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 818554


With the right background the bird in the bottom picture would make for an excellent painting.


----------



## eucman

RDS-1025 said:


> View attachment 818552
> 
> View attachment 818553
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 818554


Very nice pics! Love the perch but if that is a live tree it would benefit from a proper final cut at the branch collar (not flush).


----------



## eucman

Vicious Fishous said:


> The daily bird feeding=kids college fund. However, the birds are happy, and plentiful.
> View attachment 817597


Wow! If that is daily you guys are very generous to your birds!
Price of seed is ridiculous. Except corn, that hasn't changed in years where I get it.


----------



## RDS-1025

eucman said:


> Very nice pics! Love the perch but if that is a live tree it would benefit from a proper final cut at the branch collar (not flush).


It is a huge Black Locust. One of 5 that had to be taken down, before they came down on there own, and landed on buildings.


----------



## Fishindeer

Hopefully it eats something besides worms cause I think it arrived a bit early.


----------



## 58hydraglide

Not a great pic but a pileated woodpecker on the suet feeder


View attachment 818797

View attachment 818798


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## 58hydraglide

Still not great but a little better.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

We have a pair of them here every afternoon.


----------



## 58hydraglide

Martin Looker said:


> We have a pair of them here every afternoon.


We have them in the woods around the house but he just started showing up a few days ago, haven't seen a female yet. May just be a coincidence but he started showing up not long after i put some deer suet i saved in the feeder. Before that i was just putting in suet cakes.


----------



## motoscoota

This one was snapped by my uncle in Auburn, CA a few days ago on his land. I know it's not MI, but it's so stunning to me - I've never seen hummingbird rearing chicks; not even in a photo. Thought maybe some MS folks would enjoy the sight

This is one of the most joyful threads!


----------



## Macs13

motoscoota said:


> View attachment 819333
> 
> This one was snapped by my uncle in Auburn, CA a few days ago on his land. I know it's not MI, but it's so stunning to me - I've never seen hummingbird rearing chicks; not even in a photo. Thought maybe some MS folks would enjoy the sight
> 
> This is one of the most joyful threads!


That's amazing

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

My favorite repeat customers, other than the crows, both showed up for breakfast - the pair of doves and the woodpecker.





































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

I wS hearing blue birds out here this morning while I was splitting wood.


----------



## RDS-1025

motoscoota said:


> View attachment 819333
> 
> This one was snapped by my uncle in Auburn, CA a few days ago on his land. I know it's not MI, but it's so stunning to me - I've never seen hummingbird rearing chicks; not even in a photo. Thought maybe some MS folks would enjoy the sight
> 
> This is one of the most joyful threads!


Regardless where it's from, that is a stunning picture.


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## RDS-1025

Macs13 said:


> My favorite repeat customers, other than the crows, both showed up for breakfast - the pair of doves and the woodpecker.
> View attachment 819338
> View attachment 819339
> View attachment 819340
> View attachment 819341
> View attachment 819342
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Those Northern Flickers are one of the coolest colored birds of all.


----------



## Macs13

RDS-1025 said:


> Those Northern Flickers are one of the coolest colored birds of all.


They really are. I'm somewhat entranced by him when he comes for a feed. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 58hydraglide

He's back for lunch, still by himself.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

It must be time for our thaw the cranes are back.


----------



## wpmisport

58hydraglide said:


> He's back for lunch, still by himself.
> View attachment 819805
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A couple more -


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## eucman

Macs13 said:


> They really are. I'm somewhat entranced by him when he comes for a feed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Keep an eye out for him this summer. They eat a lot of ants. We see them where there are thin spots in the lawn and scattered ant hills. The flickers poke around and lap them up


----------



## Botiz

I have a tennis court sized asphalt paved area at my house. Last summer I was working around the garage and kept hearing snap…snap…snap. 

Turns out some kind of bird was sitting on a post and would swoop down and snatch a bug off the asphalt, and it’s beak would snap against it. 

Don’t know what kind of bird it was.


----------



## motoscoota

Edit


----------



## 58hydraglide

Hes getting more comfortable with my presence. Took this about 8 ft. away. A week ago if i opened the slider door he was gone.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

58hydraglide said:


> Hes getting more comfortable with my presence. Took this about 8 ft. away. A week ago if i opened the slider door he was gone.
> View attachment 820672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## Martin Looker

My bird herd has thinned out a bunch in the last couple of days. It might be the warmer weather.


----------



## Macs13

After shoveling my walks this morning, I shoveled out the feeding areas and refilled the bird and squirrel feeders and wouldn't you know it, everybody came by for a visit. I actually put a crappie up on a platform feeder as well in hopes of drawing the crows in but they haven't seemed to have noticed yet. This crow was very successfully digging up worms. I almost got a shot with the whole worm in its beak but was slow on the draw. Lol.



















































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

I stopped at my local pawn shop to see what they had in digital cameras and I like a Canon Rebel 5 with the standard lens and a telephoto lens but the price was higher than I was willing to go for a used, oldish camera. So, I went to best buy and saw the new version, rebel 7, and when googling it came up as a "great camera for beginners." - I'm not trying to spend upwards of $500 for a beginner camera, right? 

I am primarily looking for a good camera for bird pics but also for work and possibly filming for YouTube, which I do on occasion. What cameras are you guys using (other than phone cams).

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDS-1025

I've got a Canon Power Shot SX60 HS that is way smarter than me.
I get pretty good pictures with it, but I have no doubt it is capable of much better.
When I bought it, it was around 400$ or so, but if you shop around, I still see it for less than 500.


----------



## pgpn123

Been a good day, an elusive for me decent belly shot. Flickers are cool.


----------



## Nostromo

Macs13 said:


> I stopped at my local pawn shop to see what they had in digital cameras and I like a Canon Rebel 5 with the standard lens and a telephoto lens but the price was higher than I was willing to go for a used, oldish camera. So, I went to best buy and saw the new version, rebel 7, and when googling it came up as a "great camera for beginners." - I'm not trying to spend upwards of $500 for a beginner camera, right?
> 
> I am primarily looking for a good camera for bird pics but also for work and possibly filming for YouTube, which I do on occasion. What cameras are you guys using (other than phone cams).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I use a Nikon D3100. It's 12 megapixels and very rugged. It's low light abilities are pretty good. But video is fair at best. I'd suggest buying a Nikon and then staying with that brand so you can continue using the Nikkor lenses. They are very good. JMHO of course.


----------



## Martin Looker

I had my first red wing in the feeder this morning. When the rest of the gang shows up I'm done feeding until this fall. When the black birds show up the bears aren't far behind.


----------



## Botiz

Saw and heard my first redwings this morning too.


----------



## Nostromo

Botiz said:


> Saw and heard my first redwings this morning too.


Two weeks ago down here. Starlings too.


----------



## motoscoota

Macs13 said:


> I stopped at my local pawn shop to see what they had in digital cameras and I like a Canon Rebel 5 with the standard lens and a telephoto lens but the price was higher than I was willing to go for a used, oldish camera. So, I went to best buy and saw the new version, rebel 7, and when googling it came up as a "great camera for beginners." - I'm not trying to spend upwards of $500 for a beginner camera, right?
> 
> I am primarily looking for a good camera for bird pics but also for work and possibly filming for YouTube, which I do on occasion. What cameras are you guys using (other than phone cams).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Pm sent. Sorry for typos in there. I recommend Nikon also

If you have experience with rifles, it's not uncommon to spend a bit more on the optics than the actual rifle.

Cameras can be the same. Educate yourself on the lense that will capture the scene you want - spend on the lense, then buy the body that will accommodate that lense.

The camera bodies get pretty cheap just a year after their debut, since the tech is still skyrocketing year to year.


----------



## RDS-1025

Nostromo said:


> Two weeks ago down here. Starlings too.


I been shooting Starlings off the feeders for weeks. The Red Shoulders are eating pretty good.


----------



## Macs13

Thanks for the camera responses. I'm reading them and mentally cataloging the tally.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz

Macs13 said:


> After shoveling my walks this morning, I shoveled out the feeding areas and refilled the bird and squirrel feeders and wouldn't you know it, everybody came by for a visit. I actually put a crappie up on a platform feeder as well in hopes of drawing the crows in but they haven't seemed to have noticed yet. This crow was very successfully digging up worms. I almost got a shot with the whole worm in its beak but was slow on the draw. Lol.
> View attachment 820937
> View attachment 820938
> View attachment 820939
> View attachment 820940
> View attachment 820941
> View attachment 820942
> View attachment 820943
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


In the first pic with the two doves looking opposite directions…what the little bird in the background, the guy who’s mostly black but has a white undercarriage?


----------



## Matty Patty

Botiz said:


> In the first pic with the two doves looking opposite directions…what the little bird in the background, the guy who’s mostly black but has a white undercarriage?


Looks like a dark eyed Junco.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Botiz

Thanks, that looks like the ones I have hanging around. Didn’t know what they were.


----------



## Macs13

Matty Patty said:


> Looks like a dark eyed Junco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


That looks right. I had one really close to the window that I was trying to get a clear shot of but they are quick, flittery little dudes. These are the photos that I managed to snap. 

My bird ID game is trash. Everything small is just a different colored finch to me. Lol. I'm trying to learn them.























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy

Macs13 said:


> That looks right. I had one really close to the window that I was trying to get a clear shot of but they are quick, flittery little dudes. These are the photos that I managed to snap.
> 
> My bird ID game is trash. Everything small is just a different colored finch to me. Lol. I'm trying to learn them.
> View attachment 821119
> View attachment 821120
> View attachment 821121
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app




Tufted Titmouse on top and a female Cardinal on bottom. The titmice are cool little birds, real friendly like Chickadees.

I've got a Rebel T7i and really like it. Does a lot of cool things, don't do much video with it but it does take good video. Be sure to get a good telephoto lens if you're wanting to start shooting wildlife. It was hard for me to actually invest in a good camera and lenses 'cause I'm such a cheapskate. If you like taking pictures, you won't regret spending the money. Most people take good care of their cameras, so buying used isn't as big a gamble like some other things; if you want to go that route.


----------



## Macs13

MichiFishy said:


> Tufted Titmouse on top and a female Cardinal on bottom. The titmice are cool little birds, real friendly like Chickadees.
> 
> I've got a Rebel T7i and really like it. Does a lot of cool things, don't do much video with it but it does take good video. Be sure to get a good telephoto lens if you're wanting to start shooting wildlife. It was hard for me to actually invest in a good camera and lenses 'cause I'm such a cheapskate. If you like taking pictures, you won't regret spending the money. Most people take good care of their cameras, so buying used isn't as big a gamble like some other things; if you want to go that route.


Actually I did recognize the cardinal. Lol. I accidentally included that one. 

It's good to see a positive comment for rebel as well as the Nikon love. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz

I have a Nikon D3100 and a collection of lenses. I’ve been very happy with it. Had it a long time, still don’t know what I’m doing.


----------



## MichiFishy

Lots of variety this afternoon. First Wren I've seen and watched the pair check out one of my nest boxes. Good sign because I love their song and am ready to be done with the snow.


----------



## Forest Meister

With a couple feet of snow still on the ground the neighborhood flock still needs handouts. Before anyone else started feeding the 31 that started out the winter, 29 now, I would go thorough 50# of corn in 10 to 14 days. FM


----------



## Forest Meister

Not a great pic, was taken with my phone. There seems to have been a lot of them around the last few weeks. Saw five on a short "owling" excursion with my wife about three weeks ago and six last Thursday between Sault, Barbeau, and back, maybe 28 miles total. FM


----------



## RDS-1025




----------



## RDS-1025

Have not seen the two close enough together yet to discern if they are male and female but it seems likely.
Sure would be cool to have them raise their young around here.


----------



## Macs13

He's sulking after losing this confrontation. Lol. This black bird, whatever he is, had just pushed 2 jays off of the squirrel platform. Dude is a warrior. Lol.





































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

These two played together well enough, though.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

I threw some old bread out and the crows loved it. Very funny watching them try to cram 3 or 4 pieces their breaks at a time. Also, when a squirrel found one of the whole pieces and tried to run off with it, one of the crows saw it, intercepted his path, and let him know who was the boss. I felt badly for the dumb little guy so I tossed him a nice fresh piece after the crow made off with its bounty.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

Mac, your black birds are starlings.


----------



## Macs13

Martin Looker said:


> Mac, your black birds are starlings.


Those little ones from earlier? Somebody said junco. Somebody else said titmouse. Lol. 

Or do you mean the bigger black dude that booted my woodpecker? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker

The bigger black one. Juncos aren't that ornery or big enough to back it up.


----------



## Macs13

Martin Looker said:


> The bigger black one. Juncos aren't that ornery or big enough to back it up.


I see now. I Googled it after I asked the question. Lol. I see that starlings are undesirables and push out and kill local songbirds. Interesting. It is definitely a beautiful bird. As long as I don't see big flocks coming around, I'll assume they're in homeostasis with the rest of the birds in my neighborhood. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25

Not my image but had to share;

Crash dive of a Kingfisher.

The photographer took the perfect picture of a diving kingfisher after six years and 720,000 shots to get it right.

photography by Mario Cea Sanchez


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Ever vigilant Momma...


----------



## MichiFishy

Another pair of Wrens have moved in. Some Bluebirds were in and out of this box for a week, but never really built a nest. She's been hard at work for the past few days.


----------



## Matty Patty

Cat bird and Oriole.























Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wpmisport

I could have touched this Goldfinch and it didn't care. Seemed healthy


----------



## Mole Hill

Song sparrow


----------



## Mole Hill

When I was a kid I could see a dozen of these at once on the wire corn cribs eating. I see less every year.


----------



## Martin Looker

There were several in the woods behind the barn when I was a kid but they left about 50 years ago.


----------



## Pugetsound

The wife and I took the mutt for a walk in the local park and found this guy.


----------



## Pugetsound

The wife and I took the mutt for a walk a few days ago and found this guy about 20 feet from our faces.


----------



## eucman

Pugetsound said:


> View attachment 832847
> 
> 
> The wife and I took the mutt for a walk a few days ago and found this guy about 20 feet from our faces.


Nice!


----------



## Nostromo

Uncle Nostromo helping out with child care.


----------



## sparky18181




----------



## RDS-1025

A few of the usual suspects.


----------



## RDS-1025

This was fast and furious.
This Pileated got a little too close to the nesting box and the Bluebirds where having none of it.
I wish I could have gotten better pics.


----------



## wpmisport

RDS-1025 said:


> This was fast and furious.


Good timing a capture.


----------



## Macs13

I snapped these pics while drifting down the Detroit River
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Two of my favorite backyard regulars having lunch together 









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## wpmisport

Bad eyesight, maybe cataracts. The last picture came out blurry (may have had the camera to close)


----------



## woodencanoe

wpmisport said:


> Post #1000, wasn't expecting that. Keep them coming.
> View attachment 845458
> 
> View attachment 845459


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Nostromo said:


> Prime Rib?


...Ribeye of the sky.









Bluegill fillets tonight...


----------



## RDS-1025

This ones got me a little stumped.
I'm leaning towards a young Least Flycatcher but the hook on the beak is not quite right. 
Wondering if it's just because it's young.


----------



## RDS-1025

Was getting some pics of the Hummingbird Moth when the Ruby-throated landed on the feeder just above it.
Pretty cool.


----------



## Macs13

OK, so not my backyard. Lol. 

I attended the summer picnic for the Michigan Hawking Club and then took a nice, solo stroll through Potter Park Zoo. 

In order, we have a peacock, bald eagle, king vulture, eagle owl, and two of the birds the falconers brought were a gyr-peregrine hybrid and a very young goshawk.



















































Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Macs13 said:


> I found this nest on another fenceline that I was clearing yesterday. This time, fortunately, I saw the nest before I just flung it out while yanking vines. I relocated to a nearby location and the mama found the nest within 20 minutes and began sitting it. She's been there all day today but she books it every time I try to get the phone up. Happy ending (other than more poison ivy on my wrists).
> View attachment 841963
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Update. The nest relocation was a success. The four blue eggs have turned into four hungry little future lawn hoppers!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Had a sphinx moth hanging out on our flowers, and me for a bit


----------



## Spade

Wife making friends with a chick-a-dee.


----------



## Macs13

So, the squirrels finally got me frustrated enough to buy a squirrel x feeder. It was pricey and seems well made. Unfortunately, only the sparrows have figured out how to use it in a week. 

Actually, it may well have been a raccoon or deer that pulled my old house style feeder down and broke it (for the 3rd time). Either way, I'm wondering if y'all have used this style of feeder, this red squirrel-proof feeder. If so, did your birds figure it out? Maybe it's just a poor design.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDS-1025

These two sat motionless like this for a few minutes.


----------



## wpmisport

Macs13 said:


> So, the squirrels finally got me frustrated enough to buy a squirrel x feeder. It was pricey and seems well made. Unfortunately, only the sparrows have figured out how to use it in a week.


I have one and have been using it for a year now. Mine works good with black sunflower seeds and all kinds of birds are using it. Looks like you are using the same type of bird seed as the yellow feeder and the birds may be use to that already. Another thing that may help would be to space them farther apart.


----------



## Macs13

wpmisport said:


> I have one and have been using it for a year now. Mine works good with black sunflower seeds and all kinds of birds are using it. Looks like you are using the same type of bird seed as the yellow feeder and the birds may be use to that already. Another thing that may help would be to space them farther apart.


Gotcha. It's the same set up as I've had all year. The only change is the red feeder in place of the busted house feeder. The house got a lot of customers. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Shoeman

2nd brood about to take flight


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## cedarlkDJ




----------



## sparky18181

Been watching these guys for a while.


----------



## Shoeman

Anyone ever hear of a 3rd brood? I swear she’s sitting on more eggs. The chicks are gone


----------



## Spade

Hummingbirds must be getting ready to head south, only had a couple all summer. today they have gone thru 1 1/2 gals of sugar water up 10 on one feeder. Able to get a picture of 1 under feeder. Found out today you don't want to stand under the feeder with hearing aids in, among another reason. ￼

.


----------



## wpmisport

Shoeman said:


> Anyone ever hear of a 3rd brood? I swear she’s sitting on more eggs. The chicks are gone


Yes and I believe it can also occur with robins.


----------



## RDS-1025

Trying to stay out of the wind, but close to the food.


----------



## RDS-1025

Don't see this one a lot, but she has been on the suet most of the day for the past 2 days.


----------



## wpmisport

New suet bock for the cold


----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## Vicious Fishous




----------



## RDS-1025

I have been having a problem lately with the English Sparrows.
This is my cleanup crew.
First pic is observing, second pic is a second before swooping in for the latest treat.


----------



## wpmisport

This local Pileated Woodpecker does a lot of calling (sometimes) when it comes by - loud, cuk-cuk-cuk-cuk-cuk, rising and then falling in pitch and volume. short calls. short calls. long call


----------



## eucman

RDS-1025 said:


> I have been having a problem lately with the English Sparrows.
> This is my cleanup crew.
> First pic is observing, second pic is a second before swooping in for the latest treat.
> View attachment 874636
> 
> View attachment 874637


Looks like a red shouldered hawk
What is it catching, sparrows?


----------



## RDS-1025

eucman said:


> Looks like a red shouldered hawk
> What is it catching, sparrows?


It is a Red Shouldered.
English Sparrows and European Starlings, but they have a bit of a handicap.


----------



## eucman

RDS-1025 said:


> It is a Red Shouldered.
> English Sparrows and European Starlings, but they have a bit of a handicap.


Nice!
Have you witnessed them taking out starlings and sparrows?
I had a red shouldered hawk hanging out here for two winters.
It was only interested in deer carcasses. 
I provided as many sections of ribs that it could desire but,it hasn't returned after that second year.


----------



## RDS-1025

eucman said:


> Nice!
> Have you witnessed them taking out starlings and sparrows?
> I had a red shouldered hawk hanging out here for two winters.
> It was only interested in deer carcasses.
> I provided as many sections of ribs that it could desire but,it hasn't returned after that second year.


He will sit and watch the feeders for long periods but I have yet to witness him taking a live bird.
There is plenty of indication that he has, I just haven't seen it first hand.
Had a pair all summer that I would witness catching rodents in the pasture and eat them in the trees next to the pasture.


----------



## eucman

RDS-1025 said:


> He will sit and watch the feeders for long periods but I have yet to witness him taking a live bird.
> There is plenty of indication that he has, I just haven't seen it first hand.
> Had a pair all summer that I would witness catching rodents in the pasture and eat them in the trees next to the pasture.


Nice!
I think they are becoming very uncommon in Michigan


----------



## MichiFishy




----------

